# J-Rock Guitar Hero?



## webyugioh (May 20, 2008)

Hey, I've found some different GH3 modded disks out there,
like ones with GH1, GH80's, GH2, RockBand, etc.

I want to know if there is any modded disk with J-rock put into it.
Because that would be by far the coolest thing ever, as J-rock is far superior to american rock.

I found this one thing called "Guitar Hero 3 : Fonx Edition #4" on a SmallStar, which looked like a dream come true,
but it has 0 seeders and looks kinda of fake. 

So, does any one know it such a thing exists?

Thanks


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)




----------



## webyugioh (May 20, 2008)

mad about the small star reference?
if so, i will remove it.
I posted this in my blog so not to anger anyone, but it looks like i've failed though.


----------



## Anakir (May 20, 2008)

Must it specifically be Guitar Hero? Guitar Freaks was made long ago by Konami filled with J-rock, J-pop, and just instrumentals. I'm using a simulator and hooking up my guitar to the computer to play. Which console are you trying to play on?

www.gdmania.net if you're interested.


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2008)

What I'd like to see, personally, are tracks from Guitar Freaks taken and reworked with use in Guitar Hero. It'd even be possible to have the Guitar not play when you missed notes, no? But yeah, would be cool.


----------



## webyugioh (May 20, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Which console are you trying to play on?


the wii


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

>



I completely understand the point that you were attempting to communictate.

I C WAT U DID THAR!


----------



## fischju (May 20, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v303/urzathetyrant/*weabooooo*.jpg

Subtle!


----------



## webyugioh (May 21, 2008)

all right, i know i don;t get out much but
what is a weabooooo?
and what about that pic am i missing?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 22, 2008)

webyugioh said:
			
		

> all right, i know i don;t get out much but
> what is a weabooooo?
> and what about that pic am i missing?


weeaboo = wapanese (white person who likes asian stuffs)

weeaboo is a word created by a comic called the perry bible fellowship, but it's a meaningless word taken to a new level by /b/tards.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 23, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> webyugioh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no. It's a person that wants to BE Japanese. Wapanese=wannabe Japanese. It would be really retarded if there was a term for people who like Japanese culture but not for every other culture out there. And even if there was, it would still be stupid because people like what they like and each culture has something unique that people like.


----------



## Chotaz (May 23, 2008)

www.fretsonfire.net

just get FoF and ask for people to fret j-rock stuff for you. =)


----------



## FonX (Jun 9, 2008)

hello, i've found this topic in a google search, and the "Guitar Hero 3 : Fonx Edition #4" is not a fake.
Like the other 5 releases made by myself ... btw all my songs added in my customs are from FOF
You can find them on gctraker 
Enjoy


----------



## webyugioh (Jun 10, 2008)

FonX said:
			
		

> hello, i've found this topic in a google search, and the "Guitar Hero 3 : Fonx Edition #4" is not a fake.
> Like the other 5 releases made by myself ... btw all my songs added in my customs are from FOF
> You can find them on gctraker
> Enjoy


Hey, I just want to personally thank you for making your "Guitar Hero 3 : Fonx Edition #4."
sorry for doubting it as a fake.
Even the Maximum the Hormone motorcycle video was cool.
If you ever make a J-rock/Anime/Videogame GuitarHero game again, please PM me.
I REALLY liked how you made it so that co-op career works.
I play it all the time now with my friend.

Thanks


----------

